
Ask HN: How do you save and archive interesting things from the web? - _Microft
I am downloading talks, saving images, printing pages and blog posts into PDFs and screenshotting a lot of tweets and things from the web for later. The goal is to both know where to look for them (my disk) and being sure that they still will be there when I need them (ephemerality of many things on the web).<p>What are your best ways to save and archive things?
======
_Microft
Tools I use are _youtube-dl_ for videos and media, a PDF printer for storing
websites - preferably used in conjunction with _reader mode_ in Firefox - and
the screenshotting tool of Firefox for snippets from webpages (think mostly
tweets). Especially the last one is particularly crude as it does not allow to
search the information. (I've heard of Screenotate but haven't tried it yet).

